# Anterior Tibial Tendon Repair?



## martnel (Aug 4, 2009)

Is there a code for this?  We are debating between flexor, extensor or unlisted repair....


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 5, 2009)

For the *anterior* tibial tendon repair I would use 27664.


----------



## martnel (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!  That's where my vote is too.  Just waiting for the Dr's office to let me know what the Doctor says.


----------



## martnel (Aug 5, 2009)

Dr's office reported back, they are using 27665, for secondary repair, which I am okay with.  Thank you so much for your input ILuvRock!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem, glad to help.


----------

